# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Firdevs

## bozok

Firdevs 

*26.08.2007 
BEHİü KILIü
[email protected] 



GAZİ üsteğmen Abdullah Ağarğın anılarında yer alan bir hikayeyi daha aktarmak istiyorum... Anılarda yer alan Nuh Peygamber Tepesiğnin bir ilginç öyküsü de Firdevs ile ilgili...

Genç bir kadın tabur komutanı ile konuşmak için oralara gelmiş...
Hasta, ayakta zor duruyor...
Hazin bir sicili var... 
Adı Firdevs... 

üaresizlik, sahipsizlik bir olunca kadın fuhuşla hayatını sürdürmeye çalışıyor. En son başına geleni kendisi anlatıyor...

ğKomşu köydeki düğünde, üzerinden geçen yirmiye yakın!.. ğ

Bunlar, utançtan kilitlenmiş ağzından kerpetenle sökülebiliyor.
Dağlı binbaşı kadını taburun doktoruna muayene ettiriyor. 
-Biz bir şey yapamayız komutanım, bu kadını ancak hastane paklar... Hem de en aşşası Diyarbakır...

Firdevsği Diyarbakırğda uzunca bir süre tedavi ediyorlar. Ve bir gün çıkıp geliveriyor. Hem de sapasağlam olarak... Diyor ki; ğBen orada devleti gördüm...ğ

Dağlı komutan kadını, orada da bırakmıyor. Elinden geldiğince yardım ediyor, kendini satmasına engel oluyor. İlaçlarını veriyor, eline üç beş kuruş para sıkıştırıp, azığına erzak tıkıştırıyor. Ve zaman içinde onun aracılığıyla, kapalı bir kutu olan köyün kadınlarına ulaşıyor. 

Uzak uzak, ürkek ürkek, haşin bakışlı kadınların önce yaşlıları, Dağlı komutana başvuruyorlar. Revirde tedavi olmak istiyorlar. Sonra da diğerleri geliyor. 

Köyün erkekleri ise hala ortalıkta yok...

Bir süre sonra Dağlı komutan kadınlara, ğürdüğünüz çorapları da getirin, kantine bırakın, parasını alın... Hatta başka ne varsa... Yemiş, meyve... Ceviz, üzüm, erik, elma neyse... Parası neyse hemen alın...ğ

Bu, bir süre devam ediyor. Böylece Dağlı komutan, kadınlarla topluca konuşmaya başlıyor. Tabii önce, yine yaşlılarla... Sonra yaşlıların kanatları altındaki diğerleriyle... Ve kocalarla da bir sohbettir, orada öylece başlıyor. 
Köyün erkekleri kimi cumalar, namaz kılmaya Silopiğye gidiyorlar. Dağlı komutan bir cuma onların yolunu çevirip, bir teklifte bulunuyor.

-Gelin cumayı beraber kılalım...

-Siz namaz kılmıyorsunuz ki... Siz Müslüman değilmişsiniz ki!..

-Kim diyor bunu ya?...

Diyen, Hogir... Bölücü örgütün propagandacısı... Sonra gülüyor. 

-Ya başka ne diyor?ğ

-Onlar dinsiz, imansız diyor. Bunlar anasız, babasız askerler... Aileleri yok... Onun bunun çocukları!..

Dağlı binbaşı 
-Biz Allahğa ve Peygamberiğne iman etmişiz... Bin yıldır da bunun sancaktarlığını yapmışız... üok şükür anamız da belli, babamız da...

-Sizin namaz kılacak bir yeriniz 
bile yok...

-Yapma ya... Anlaşılan sen benim mescit çadırımı görmedin...

Bunu duyunca meraklanıyorlar. Hep beraber mescit çadırına seğirtiyorlar. Ve böylece köylülerle askerler, beraberce ilk cuma namazını kılıyorlar. 

Sonrası geliş gidişler, yakınlaşmalar ve hala birbirini kollamalar... Köylüler birkaç cumaya geldikten sonra, Dağlı komutanı ğKöyün camisine buyur...ğ  etmeye başlıyorlar. Teklifi kabul ediyor bir cuma köy camiinin yolunu tutuyor... Yanındaki askerlerle derenin yamacından geçerken kayıyor, pantolonu çamurlanıyor. Böylelikle bir süreliğine gecikiyor. Temizlendikten, derenin suyunda pantolonunu sildikten sonra, soluk soluğa caminin köşesine, kapının dönemecine kadar geliyor. Ve tam döneceği sırada, olan oluyor. Tertip almış teröristler, roketin birini caminin asırlık meşe kapısına, diğerini duvarına ğZırank...ğ  diye çakıyorlar. Dağlı binbaşım atlıyor. Ve kendisini sakladığı, duvarın köşesinden öyle bir bağırıyor ki...

-Yok mu bu caniliğe, bu hayvanlığa karşı duracak ümmeti Müslüman?!..
Bu bir haykırış, hem bir çağrı, hem de olacakları tetikleyen bir uyarı oluyor...
Camidekiler ğTam siper...ğ,  ama evlerin damlarından bu davete bir karşılık var. Hem de ne karşılık... 

Köyün kadınları zılgıtlarla damlara çıkıyorlar. ğLı, lı, lı...ğ  Alabildiğine bir zılgıt, almış başını gitmekte... 

Ve aynı kadınlar ellerindeki kaleşlerle, başta Cudi tarafı olmak üzere havaya, dağlara şarjör boşaltıyorlar. 

Erkeklerin sustuğu yerde, kadınlar konuşuyor. Tabii en başta, en başta sahip çıkılan, düşüp de, düştüğü çamurdan kaldırılmış olan genç bir kadın, 

Firdevs var...

ünce Firdevs, sonra köy özüne böyle dönüyor...*

----------

